# Gunrange in the VA Beach area



## TigerBlack (Apr 27, 2009)

Me and a buddy is headed off to Virginia Beach for the anual airshow at NAS Oceana in october (well that's if my vication wish is granted). 

We both also like fiering of a cupple of rounds every now and then (read. both active sports and recreational shooters).
We have no gun ranges over here where one can rent weapons and try out. So we figured that it would be fun to try a day at a "real" range. We have been to TheGunStore in Las Vegas,NV a cupple of times and that's really fun. And as so I wonder if there is anything simular in the Virginia Beach area, also that non-US citizens can have some fun. 

I have seen some that does not accept non-US nationals in other parts of the country. 

rgds
TigerBlack


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I did a quick Google search and found these:

http://lynnhavenshootingrange.com/

http://www.thec2center.com/

http://www.bobsgunshop.com/listpage1.html

It's not much, but it's a start.


----------



## TigerBlack (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanx Todd  


Cheers


----------

